# New GoDaddy Code For $1 .com (Apr 20th)



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

It's been a couple of months since I heard about one, but here it is:

ACES1

Same rules as before: One per account, new domains only not renewals, credit card purchase only (No PayPal).

I haven't used this one yet, I just bought 2 domains yesterday. The last couple of times GoDaddy has been putting a free trial of another one of their products in the shopping cart when you use a $1 code. Be sure you cancel it if you don't want it. I also read that sometimes canceling the trial removes the coupon. If so, don't remove trial from cart and cancel trial before trial expires.

Have Fun,

Dennis G


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

The whole elephant thing makes it hard for me to do business with them.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

DANG IT! I just bought 2 domains full price last night!


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

This seems to work on the UK site too, just in case anyone over here is interested. The first year works out at just 61p then around £6.50ish for the 2nd year.


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

rawbhaze said:


> The whole elephant thing makes it hard for me to do business with them.


Yeah, I understand. Just transfer it to another registrar before the expiration date.


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

chobay said:


> DANG IT! I just bought 2 domains full price last night!


It's hard to know what you mean by full price, but here is another trick I've been using for years.

Whenever I think of a new domain name I want I go to Google and search "GoDaddy". The first result is always GoDaddy's site because they don't let anyone bid on their name for Adwords. Their link is always gives you a discount. The normal price on the link is $7.49. I did the search yesterday for the 2 domains I bought yesterday and the offer in the link was for $5.99 domains. So, I got 2 for $11.98 which is usually their full price for one. I would have saved another couple of dollars if I would have thought of the domains today instead of yesterday, but I'll come up with another one for this offer.

Dennis G


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

rawbhaze said:


> The whole elephant thing makes it hard for me to do business with them.


I was not a fan of how it was presented as he could have done without all the posing and advertising, but I can understand why it needed to be done. Not to mention those people ate well. Did you see them carving that elephant handing it off to their relatives. As large as that elephant was, it was still not enough for everyone. PETA made a huge funk but if a huge elephant ran through their home every single night destroying things they may think differently. (Then again maybe not!)


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

I apologize for the manner in which I posted earlier. It was rather trollish. I should have explained why or just kept my thoughts to myself. I'm glad the thread didn't get derailed. Anyway, it was the presentation and promotion that I had an issue with.

Transferring the domain as you suggested is a good idea for someone like myself who has a "meh" attitude towards them. Something I hadn't thought of. Thanks for the heads-up on the sale, the Google tip and the transferring suggestion. Much appreciated.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Got me one


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Still works as of this morning, just grabbed one for a client.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

veedub3 said:


> Still works as of this morning, just grabbed one for a client.


Answered my question. Thanks


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Darn, it already expired!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

hiGH said:


> Darn, it already expired!


Ahhhh man


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

veedub3 said:


> Ahhhh man


I was ready to make that next purchase and down goes the croc! I sure hope another coupon code is released soon.


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

It hasn't expired yet. I just used it Friday around 11:50 am EST.

Be sure you are using a credit card and not PayPal.

It can only be used once per account. That is why my mother, brother, daughter and son all have accounts.

Dennis G


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Dennis Graves said:


> It hasn't expired yet. I just used it Friday around 11:50 am EST.
> 
> Be sure you are using a credit card and not PayPal.
> 
> ...


You are the man Dennis. I'm going to give it another shot. Thanks


----------



## BiGGraphics (May 29, 2008)

Worked for me 3:00PM EDT on 4-22-11.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

It's officially gone! no


----------

